# The deed is done so what will I do with the !!



## boysie39 (19 Sep 2012)

Well folks I have taken the plunge and have on order the Hegner HM 1 .Delivery next week . Sooo! let the answers begin because I'm going to be asking lots of questions .
First of all Materials !! would I be right in thinking that plywood is the main material that I would be using .As a complete starter offer I imagine that it will be a while before I would be using natural timber.
If I were to order a 8" x 4" x 6mm sheet of ply what type of ply should I get or should that be Grade of ply ??. Also what would be the best sizes to have the sheet cut to .
I am sorry for asking questions but if I don't it will take me ages by trial and error ,not to mention a lot of quids and time is not on my side :roll: :roll: .

I look forward to any answers and advise I can get ,thanking you in advance.


----------



## stevebuk (19 Sep 2012)

Hi Eugene
a lot of you buy or use will depend on what you want to cut out, but as a complete beginner i would be tempted to buy ply or mdf and get used to the saw first, then when you have got the hang of how it behaves move on to better quality ply, like a birch-ply or even pine. 

steve


----------



## marcros (19 Sep 2012)

Boysie, do you have Jewsons over there? The Wisa Twin stuff that some of the branches stock is pretty good stuff when I last looked and was quoted £18.90 for 9mm. Somebody on here had used it and said it was as good as birch ply so may be worth a look.I didnt get a price on 6mm unfortunately.


----------



## hawkinob (19 Sep 2012)

Hi,
I am not a great fan of ply, especially the cheaper sort - found that some of the layers have holes which always appear where I've cut. However as a learning material I reckon that ply and MDF are great as, although that seem to wear the blades quicker, they are consistent when cutting (timber, with the grain rays, can be a problem).
In the end I guess it depends on what you making, most patterns in the magazines seem seldom to mention either ply or MDF.
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## Blister (19 Sep 2012)

Great news Boysie =D> 

I am pleased you decided to buy one , someone with your talent needs to keep a active mind 

A 8fy x 4ft sheet of Birch Faced ply will last ages , my advice would be to have it cut into strips width ways but not wider that the throat depth of the Hegner Multicut 1 saw that is a 14″ throat 

Also you need to ask what blade they will use to cut it for you , needs to be a 80 tooth ply blade if on a table saw or it will get ripped to pieces 

Best have a variety of widths 4" 6" 8" 10" 12 " so you have a variety of sizes for different projects 

Are you getting any reverse tooth saw blades with the deal ? like these 

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm

top 2 types of blades 

Best for use with ply as you get little or no splintering / breakout on the top and bottom face of the ply 

Mikes workshop has loads of plans projects and videos for the scroll saw user 

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/

Did you keep you pillar drill ?

You may find one of these will help as well , I have one like it and it helps for fine detail 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rectangular-I ... 35bfe5c28d

These are just my recommendations ( But Who am I :| ) other opinions will vary 

Let us know when it arrives :mrgreen:


----------



## boysie39 (19 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the advice from all.
Blister, the saw I bought is the Hegner Multicut SEV V/S 18" throat ,2"5/8 thickness cap., 17"5/8 x 9" cast iron table ,and lots more goodies that I know nothing about .Have just put the balaclava and gun back in hiding. :lol: :lol: 
Bob H. There will be a lot of practice going on before I attempt the eiffle tower or anything like that so its ply and mdf for a time.

Marcros ,I can get sheets of birch for that price over here ,it's amazing what threats can do. :twisted: :lol: 

Steve good to here from you ,I have lots of bits and pieces of ply and mdf lying about so will use up that first .

Blades are the next thing I need advice on .I reckon that the ones I get from Hegner will do for starters before I get into the big time . 

Thanks all again all advice welcome.


----------



## boysie39 (19 Sep 2012)

Just to put prices in our little country into perspective ,The scroll saw which I have just bought from Hegner in Euros cost me 587 delivered .The same saw is on OFFER for 1296.07 euro over here. Am I lucky or am I lucky .


----------



## Blister (19 Sep 2012)

Bloody hell :shock: 587 euros :shock: now THAT'S a deal :lol: 

In the UK they are £832.00 :shock: -20% £666.00 plus delivery , 

http://www.technologysupplies.co.uk/Heg ... tion-Model

You also have Steve Goods site to look at http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/ lots to see :wink:


----------



## mac1012 (19 Sep 2012)

i know a lot of people use mikes blades on here but as an option the niqua blades that hegner sell are really good the reverse ones about 8 pound for three dozen you could have ordered some with you saw, if they not dispatched maybe you could add to the order ?
save on postage.
i got a hegner two years ago and the hegner blades with the machine are ok but you will notice a difference with the niqua or other blades 

mark


----------



## Gill (19 Sep 2012)

That's _*very*_ good advice, Mark, assuming that Eugene (who lives in Ireland, I believe) is buying from HegnerUK! Looking at the deal he's got, I suspect that might not be the case.


----------



## mac1012 (19 Sep 2012)

sorry gill not a mind reader as it was *before* the ireland post

mark


----------



## Gill (19 Sep 2012)

Apologies definitely not necessary  . Your advice is very good indeed. I was just making a point in case people who didn't know Eugene lives in Ireland came to this thread and got confused.


----------



## boysie39 (20 Sep 2012)

Blister":22zl36pz said:


> Bloody hell :shock: 587 euros :shock: now THAT'S a deal :lol:
> 
> In the UK they are £832.00 :shock: -20% £666.00 plus delivery ,
> 
> ...



Hmm a correction to the above the 587euros should in fact be £587 which is 735 euros so if anyone had a heart attack I am sorry   . But still a great saving don't you think?? 
On another note , I read on here that the forum was or had become kind of redundant ,members did not seem to be using it as much as they should .It seems to me from a new members view that it is as active as any other forum that I have been associated with .Members may not post because someone else has said what they were going to post .In the short time that Ihave been on here I have had fantastic help by posts and PMs and Emails and by Phone. I don't see a problem in someone not saying something just for the sake of letting others know that he is reading posts .Just like me Blathering on here about what you all are aware of already.
I suppose what I am trying to say is thanks to all for your help and hope it will continue,and also for welcoming into your group


----------



## boysie39 (20 Sep 2012)

mac1012":3heq9a6e said:


> i know a lot of people use mikes blades on here but as an option the niqua blades that hegner sell are really good the reverse ones about 8 pound for three dozen you could have ordered some with you saw, if they not dispatched maybe you could add to the order ?
> save on postage.
> i got a hegner two years ago and the hegner blades with the machine are ok but you will notice a difference with the niqua or other blades
> 
> mark



Mark ,took your advice and contacted Technology Supplies who are supplying the saw and ordered a truck load of blades (Niqua) for £22 . :lol: :lol: 
This is great sport but expensive methinks I have now discovered that the saw is supplied without a foot start/stop which will cost me £74 Jeeze maybe the price in Ireland wasn't
so dear after all . :roll: :roll: . Delivery is not till next week so lots of time to get ready .


----------



## mac1012 (20 Sep 2012)

hats great you wont be dissapointed with the blades ! just to clarify where have you brought your saw in uk or ireland as seems to be a bit of confusion just wondered which was more expensive uk or ireland ? as gill seems to think youve got the saw in ireland 

welcome to the forum i been ascroller for couple of years there is some pics of the craft work i sell on here if you look my designs are not intricate but i enjoy making and seklling them in my spare time

yeah you shelled out some money but you got a good machine there that will stand the test of time.

but the good thing is once you got the machine the ongoing cost can be kept down and you can actually start recouping some of your money by selling stuff all the machines i got have been paid out of money i made selling stuff and the hegner too

i not sure what materials you going to be using but i mainly use planed softwood from local timber merchants which is quite cheap and no drama if you make a mees of what you doing ! i also use russian ply 4mm , pine and some reclaimed pitch pine the first year i made 700 pounds just by selling stuff made out of planed soft wood and i only scrapped one piece and i sold my first piece two weeks after getting saw.

so you have chose an rewarding pastime even if you only make for your own pleasure the running costs are minimal and a great pastime for the long winter months !
yes you can chuck money at it but for first year all i had was the base model hegner and cheap 1/4 sheet sander and a cordless drill so it dosent have to keep getting expensive !

good luck and any advice give me a shout 

mark 

oh by the way sorry to mention this but have you ordered the quick relaese blade clamp ? not a necessity but i didnt get one for the first year but when i got it i wished id had from beginning ! sorry i know you spent a lot already but if you can find a another 25 quid at some stage it will be worth it


----------



## boysie39 (20 Sep 2012)

Thanks Mark ,what the hell in for a penny in for a pound will order them to morrow .


----------



## boysie39 (21 Sep 2012)

Oh Woe is Me,   #-o #-o . In the beginning I ordered a Hegner Multicut 1 and after reading revues and from what I garnered from folk on here and other forums . I contacted Tech. Supplies and asked 
them how much it would cost me to upgrade my order to a Variable Speed model (I had themulticut SEV/VS ) in mind .The Multicut 1 was costing me £329.27 .So when he came back and said it would cost me £140 
extra I jumped at the offer.However it is not the big 18" throat SEV. V/S one but the 14" one with V/S .So it is costing me £469 for my HM 1-1V Multicut 1 V/S Scrollsaw.
But I'm happy with my lot as I can't see me making anything that it can not handle , so with extra blades and fast release it's costing £510 up to now  .
Question !! do I need a foot switch @£74 and a magnifying lamp for the same money or should I creep for a while and see what happens . :roll: :roll: or should I get out the Baliclava again . :mrgreen:


Mods , could you transfer this to my post The deed is done what will I do with the !! Please
Mod Edit: Some awkward individuals around :roll:


----------



## Blister (21 Sep 2012)

POSTED FOR BOYSIE39

Mod edit:- Thanks Alen, now sorted.


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2012)

Ach, you'll be fine with what you've got. I've managed all these years without a foot switch or magnifier.

Don't forget, the larger the workpiece the more difficult it is to cut because you end up standing (or sitting) further away from the machine as you manipulate your wood and that makes it more difficult to see if you're following the pattern line accurately. It's no bad thing having a machine with a modest throat depth.

But don't let that stop you from getting the balaclava out again anyway.

:mrgreen:


----------



## mac1012 (21 Sep 2012)

So please clarify for my own curiosity blister where have you ordered from the uk or ireland ? and as gill said i am the same no footswitch or maginfyer but at 79 pounds it is tempting ! and been asking myself would it improve anything for me ? im not sure , you be fine with 14 inch i used single speed for past two years thats not to say i wont upgrade at some stage for 18inch variable when i can afford it ! 

i suppose foot swith would be handy when you get a blade breakage or if you doing some intricate internal fret work and you want both hands ready on a delicate cut when machine starts but i dont do intricate work and i only had about three blade break in 2 year

See how you go first and then you can always get if you keep it up

looks like you got a good deal with the saw anyway and you will have the new flexi blower and quick relase tension handle at the back 

that they had for past two years 

mark


----------



## boysie39 (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks Allen ,and the Mod. I hate being a nuisance but then I think someone out there loves me so let them fixit . :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Gill ,thank you for your sound advise on saving me money I will hold off for a time and see what happens . Mind you the auld balaclava is getting pretty ragged at the present time .

Marc ,you really have helped me tremendously with my introduction to scrolling and have put me on the right track quite a lot ,thank you for that.
I live in Ireland , but I bought the machine from Hegners in UK. Technology Supplies are the people who act on their behalf and who I have been talking to.
It is costing about 40% less than what it would cost me in Ireland . 

I have a workshop which is 28' x 12 ' which is made from galvanized steel and is a very cold place in winter and very hot in Summer , I also have a Boiler house which is 6 'x 6 ' and has the boiler one end and built from concrete blocks I intend to use this as my workshop with just the scroll saw and a small pillar drill inside .it has a loft which is reachable for storing timbers .Other machines are in the workshop next door .It means I can work quite comfortably in the winter months . What do you think ? Would it work ? Is ther any reason you can see that would stop me ? Your views appreciated Thank You.


----------



## mac1012 (22 Sep 2012)

Cant see any reason anything would stop you mate my workshop(shed) is 8x6 and i can fit quite a bit in there.

6x6 would be ok as you only got hegner and drill in there and sounds like you will be toasty with the boiler ! 

mine a wood shed but same problem hot in summer but freezing in winter i got a convector heater from do it all 30 quid and can get it from -5 to toasty within ten minutes then thermostat keeps it at temp i want. i love dark winter days in there with heater on and radio on working away at my saw.

if i were you i would get some p3 masks disposable they have litlle pplastic filter on end wilkinsons sell them about 2.50 for three b and q sell them but they lot more expensive in fact best ones i have had for fit and comfort were some for 1.00 pound i got of market.

they good for keeping dust away from lungs if you gonna be spending lot of time sawing in there 

you will need a sturdy bench for hegner something cheap second hand will do, you be suprised what tables you can find in like second hand , auction shops etc 

i put a fibre door matt cut to size under my hegner and bolted it down again nothing fancy just a cheap matt and some cheap bolts from wilkinsons just mark and drill through bench and thread through and fix nut on underneath table but dont over thighten as hegner base is cast maybe some rubber or aluminium washer would be good against the bolt 

Mark


----------



## mac1012 (22 Sep 2012)

just a thought i sit down at my saw so it depends whether you gonna stand or sit as to bench height i took the back of an old computer chair and kept the wheels on so i can move about a bit along the bench and adust my position easily without having to continually getting up and moving chair plus i can adjust the height i find sitting more comfortable for long periods but everbody different 

mark


----------



## boysie39 (22 Sep 2012)

Thanks Mark ,you have been really helpful to me and I appreciate it very much . when I said pillar drill I should have said bench drill which in my opinon is much more suitable to my wants .
I have three Black & decker workmates which I am sure will be helpful to my set up I hope . As I will be sitting down the office chair is a great idea especially as I have been looking for a reason to get a new one for me computer desk ,Having two flouresent lights installed today 4' daylight ones I believe . Thankfully some friends appreciate some of the stuff I turned on my lathe ,it helps to keep costs down   
Back to the blade question again ,I believe there are two types pinned and pin less ,would this be right? and if so which should I have . I am ordering one of those quick release clamp things so will this make a difference to my blade type .All help and advise will be great fully accepted . If anyone thinks of something that will help me don't hesitate to post.

PS in case anyone thinks that I am someone who is loaded with money and is just doing this for the CRAIC ,I must point out to you that for health reasons I had to give up woodturning which I loved ,when I sold on my turning equipment and was looking for something that I could do that was not as strenuous as turning but involved wood I came across Scrolling .So what I am spending is the result of what I had built up over a number of years ,and now makes it possible to make this investment. And if I can get a few more years doing something that I'm sure I will love as much as turning !!!! I will be happy.


----------



## mac1012 (22 Sep 2012)

sounds good mate , i never put on a work mate before so i not sure what it be like the only thing you got to consider is your legs if you sitting down as you need space underneath to get close enough to the saw but it would be just a matter of trying and see how it goes or have a dry run and put work mate up and get your computer chair and have a play around before you get saw see how it is for getting close i guess your saw will over hang at front so you will prob be ok , i got an events folding table what they sell of after festivals cost me 6o pound but 6 foot long by 30inches and then i strengthend under neath with some cheap batterns where the saw is positioned good thing about it its clear all way along so i can back and forth from sander, drill and saw on my backless computer chair !

as for blades the hegner only takes pinless and both type of clamp takes pinless i dont think tech supplies sell pinned but im sure they would have sold you pinless.

so forget about pinnned blades you wont have no need for them and pinlessis pretty much the norm for scroll saws these days as you can get thinner blades where as pinned you could only go down to a certain size

the quick release blade clamp is just for the top but without having to explian and waffle on you will see the difference to normal one when you get it. 

mark


----------



## scroller frank (23 Sep 2012)

Hi Boysie,
Sounds like your in for a lot of fun !
I like the idea of being in with the boiler  you'll be like toast ! you may need a kettle and some tea bags :mrgreen: 
About a foot switch , i wouldn't be without one , i made my own with parts from RS components , i can put my foot on the switch and the saw starts , take me foot off and it stops ,!!! simple really , and i don't need to let go of my work piece , got to be safer ! and if u need to, you can stop for a second or two in the "tricky " bits, without letting go of your job , well that's my 2 penneth L.O.L
Have fun --------------------------------Frank-------------------


----------



## boysie39 (24 Sep 2012)

Hiya Frank .when you know what you are doing building your own has a great advantage and saving I would imagine ,However that is not a runner im my case :roll: :roll: .Me and the auld 'electric's would not be good bedfellows I'm afraid .I have seen foot operated Stop /Starts for sale on an outlet on the 'net . but am not sure if the are compatible . I can see the advantage of having one and the quick release as well ,but I dont think they are so important during my learning period .(which could be a long one )   

As regards the toasting in the boiler house , I could be living in there when Clair finds out what I'm up to still it is nice and cosy . :mrgreen:


----------



## scroller frank (24 Sep 2012)

Morning Eugene ,
OK on the electric stuff !  i'm like that with this computer stuff, when i get stuck ,me 10 yr old grandson sorts me out L.o.L.
may find one on the old EBay , but the sewing machine type won't work !!!
As for the learning curve , I'm sure it wont take long , you need some wood, some blades , a comfy seat , and a cup of coffee
if we can't find you.------------ we'll look in the 'boiler' room :lol: :lol: 
-----------------------Frank-----------------


----------



## mac1012 (25 Sep 2012)

i wouldnt get too wrapped up about a foot switch boysie although they obviously a handy thing to have i havent got one and ive been fine without it and you can scroll saw fine without it.

As for the quick relaese blade clamp , true you dont need that either but as i said i used a normal one for a year and when i eventually got it couldnt believe how much quicker and easier it is and wished i got sooner !

but see how you go your money mate your choices :lol:


----------



## boysie39 (25 Sep 2012)

Will take your advice and order the quick release clamp ,I suppose I can install that myself .


----------



## mac1012 (25 Sep 2012)

well like i told someone else on here who was wondering whether to get it or not if you dont think any better i will buy it of you as a spare !

funny i not heard anything from them yet


----------



## boysie39 (25 Sep 2012)

Thanks Mark , can anyone tell me am I going to have much sawdust and fine particles flying about . I will be rigging up a cooker hood extractor over the saw which will be fed to the outside I also have a Axminster extractor that Blister brought me over a few years ago which can be positioned anywhere ,so depending on how much dust I generate methinks I will be reasonable covered . :roll: :roll:


----------



## boysie39 (28 Sep 2012)

I met up with a few friends during the week that I have not been in touch with for over a year now. They were surprised to hear that I had given up woodturning . I told them about my interest in Scrolling of which they knew less than I do .They are confirmed Turners . One of them said he thought he had a Scroll saw in his workshop that his brother had left there 10/15 years ago and if He could find it he would bring it over to me as his brother had passed on .LO and BEHOLD he arrived yesterday with a Scroll Saw ,The FIRST I have ever seen covered in all kinds of dust and cobwebs plugged her in and away she started no problem. The blade in the saw was there since it was used last and needless to say would not cut the proverbial lump of butter. It has blades with pins at the top and bottom . It was manufactured in 1993 has a18" throat a cast iron bed with left tilt (see I have been trying to learn) The bed is narrow about 9" wide at front tapering to about 5" at back about 12" long. Single speed and 1/8 hp .apart from rust and no blades I am ready to tackle the Eiffel tower now.   I think that it was made by HUGEMA :?: :?: I took some pictures which I wil attempt to post lighting not very good but will give some idea what it looks like


----------



## boysie39 (5 Oct 2012)

My scroll saw arrived in Dublin yesterday morning and was taken by courier to Carlow ,from depot to my house approx. 100 km .when the courier got to my area he discovered that the suppliers had not put my contact no. on package. He went to post office in local village and enquired for directions :idea: :idea: .I live about 2km outside village there are 8 houses in the area .He was given directions as to where we lived but never arrived .When I contacted DHL this morning to find out what had happened I was told the driver could not find the house so he brought the package back to Dublin . :evil: :evil: I have to wait until Monday for delivery :twisted: :twisted: .Made inquires at other 7 houses in my area and they had no courier driver asking for directions .
Needless to say Monday should be very interesting :mrgreen: :mrgreen: I am beginning to wonder was I meant to have this saw or not. we will see.


----------



## mac1012 (8 Oct 2012)

well :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o (homer) :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## boysie39 (8 Oct 2012)

The Eagle has landed !!!   now the fun will begin :lol: :lol: .I have to say that Technology Supplies did their fair share to get me off on the right foot, they included 2 extra packs of niqua rev.tooth blades in no. 1/ 3/ 5 / 7 /9 = 360 blades this along with a pack of these blades which seems to be another 250 .which were in with the saw . :shock: :shock: Jeez if I were to use only one per day ,I have two years supply .
Plus they threw in a couple of table inserts and a blade clamp as extras . All in all a nice gesture . The courier will never be late again either :twisted: :twisted: 
Anyway I am going to try and post some pictures with fingers and legs crossed .









I have no idea what way these photos will show up on here .


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2012)

Now go and get it dirty, I'll look up some 1000 piece Jigsaw puzzle patterns for you. :twisted:


----------



## mac1012 (8 Oct 2012)

hooray !!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

looking good just a couple of points you asked me how high my bench is and it is just over 70cm then the machine on top and thats for sitting down whilst working.

also you know the quick release blade clamp you have , well the spring loaded screw thread on the top arm has to be screwed down onto the top of the blade clamp so it is rigid and dosent move if you look on top of blade clamp there is a tiny central punch mark where you tighten the little point on end of screw thread onto it.

i am of work this week so if you want any free telephone advice my number is 07896676946

mark


----------

